# New membership



## robby (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi

I've just picked up my new TT and was wanting to join the club.

I've been to the site and selected the items i want to buy (all back issues of the magazine ) but the postage seems a bit steep ( £16.00)
Is it possible to pack all the magazines together to save on cost?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Rob

Just been catching up on my emails and have replied to you that way.

As I've said there, I'm sure we can get a better price if we bundle them together.

Nick


----------



## robby (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi Nick

Did you manage to get a postage price for the bundle


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Dropped you a PM back Rob.

Nick


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

i signed up last week and was wondering when my name will turn blue and a TTOC badge will appear under my name ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

foxie said:


> i signed up last week and was wondering when my name will turn blue and a TTOC badge will appear under my name ?


Looks like there is one there to me



Nick


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

Cheers Nem


----------

